

Plastic Found on Mars - Xyzodiac
http://nasaupdatecenter.us/press.html

======
ISL
This appears to be a troll.

From the whois entry for nasaupdatecenter.us :

Billing Contact City: Cape Carnival

Billing Contact State/Province: FL

Billing Contact Postal Code: 666666

Billing Contact Country: United States

------
Xyzodiac
I'm quite sorry I even submitted this, I saw it on Slashdot and half read it.
Big mistake.

------
georgemcbay
How long until some "tech news" site reports on this exciting and obviously
legit story?

